# strange player



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

did you ever play with some one who just drives or swings into the woods or rough, and goes to the area where the ball landed and just drops the ball without even looking (thinking that no one saw it) i just played with someone like that and i was just confused. how are you going to improve if you take the easy way out? and this guy acts like hes good, i saw him looking around, not for the ball but to see if anyone was looking, to make sure no one sees him dropping, but i know when you just stand there without even looking, and the ball just appears out of nowhere. he did that many times. i hope he wasnt taking score, that cheatin bastard, i bet he tells his friends, hes like a 15 handicap.


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

Fortunately, we have a fairly regular foursome who I trust. The way I would deal with someone like that is to: 

Instead of asking them their score when you finish a hole I would just add a stroke or two and say out loud Joe you had an 8 and make him correct you over and over and over. Still don't change the score on your scorecard and make him tell you again at the end of the round. 

As long as I'm not betting or competing against someone I let them take whatever score they want.


----------



## old and blind (Aug 2, 2006)

My brother-in-law (retired) says everyone he plays with drops balls, adjust their ball, takes gimmies etc. If everyone does it I guesss it's OK, their not serious about improving, just having fun.


----------

